
When “naming things” is done right - ngruhn
https://github.com/gruhn/awesome-naming
======
mdaniel
> _There are only two hard things in Computer Science: cache invalidation and
> naming things._

I've always heard it as "only two hard things: cache invalidation, naming
things, and off-by-one errors" but maybe by the time I heard it someone had
already made that the popular version, which overshadowed the source quote

------
yongjik
Ah breadcrumb... there was a time when it was considered good style to show
the user each path they took from the top, so that they know exactly where
they are and go back one, two, or multiple steps as they want.

These days you're lucky if you can tell which rectangular/circular/animating
stuff on your screen is a button.

------
EliRivers
kebab-case never made any sense to me until I discovered that what I call a
kebab other cultures call a "gyro" (and various other names) and that what I
call a skewer, they call a kebab.

Naming Things Right is cultural.

~~~
benbristow
When it comes to programming it's usually based around American English (e.g.
in CSS 'colour' (British English) is 'color'), so American cultural context

~~~
jackewiehose
yes, but for other cultures it will be translated to some arbitrary terms. The
first example on this page is "stack" \- translating this to german "Stapel"
makes sense in the original sense. Translating this to german "Keller" changes
the meaning to something like "buffer".

